# Sasa Lukic



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mediaco serbo nato nel 1996, è stato prelevato dal Torino dal Partizan per 2,5 mln. Sta trovando continuità nelle prestazione grazie all'assenza di Valdifiori.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Ho visto la partita soltanto a tratti però anche a me ieri non è dispiaciuto.


----------

